# Did i buy a good air rifle?



## Phatman45 (Nov 26, 2005)

I bought the Gamo Varmint Hunter Air Rifle 177 Caliber Synthetic Stock Black Blue Barrel with Muzzle Brake, Gamo Airgun Scope 4x 32mm Duplex Reticle Matte, Flashlight, Laser Sight with Rings. Is this a good gun?

Also what is it good to shoot?


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Tin cans. At 30 feet.

For about as much money, I can get a really nice 10/22. For a smidge more, I can get a base 10/22 and build it up into a competition race gun that shoots a hair less than 1/3 MOA.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 31, 2005)

He is talking about air rifles Dave. Sometimes where youre shooting you cant use firearms. I dont know but I think air rifles like the one your describing are good. Some shoot 1000 fps and over. Depends on what you need it for. I know my air rifle shoots 590 fps and it will kill a rabbitt at 25 yards on the long end. i dont know about that particular airgun but it depends on what you need it for target or hunting or plinking.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Yeah, I shot air rifles for quite a while. Then I reached the age where the Great State of New York decided I was okay to handle a firearm. I know what he's talking about. And even if he's consistently reaching 1000fps, even a .22 will do 2200fps. Personally, if I'm gonna shoot at something, I'd rather not be able to see the damn projectile fly through the air.

I'd cut off the scope. And the flashlight. Excess weight. Well...maybe the flashlight can stay if you're killing the rabbits that eat your garden at night. But there's damn few air rifles that can be accurate far enough to make the scope worthwhile. Instead, you're usually shooting at ranges so close you need to be fast, and iron sights are the fastest things around (save for red-dots).

As for the muzzle brake...totally not gonna do anything.

Really, for what a premium airgun costs, I'd rather just get a rifle. And if I lived in one of those God-forsaken places that restrict rifles or some other such legal nonsense, I'd move. That's why I left New Jersey.


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

What kind of .22 will do 2200fps? Other than a .22 magnum you can not get more than about 1700-1800fps out of the fastest loads, and these are signifacantly lighter bullets than the standard 40gr which is around 1100-1200 fps. I have seen .50 cal air guns that put oout over 500 ft pds of energy, more than .45 ACP puts out, so depending on the air gun they can be a feasible option. As far as the accuracy goes, it depends on the gun but some of the higher end ones can just about put them in the same hole at 50 yards on a calm day. When I was growing up I had a cheap crossman, I beleive it was the powermaster, that would group inside an inch at 50 yards on a calm day. I used it to hunt small game with it as well and never had a lethality problem as long as I did my part. I beleive that this gun was rated at around 790 fps. Have fun, be safe, and don't shoot your eye out.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Umm....just about every .22 I've used in my rifle has cracked the 2000 fps mark consistently. It's gonna be quite a lot less if you shoot it out of a pistol, probly 1500-1700, depending on barrel length.

Comparing a .50 airgun pellet to a .45ACP is tricky. Range will change the energy quite a lot.

Accuracy...why bother spending all that money for an air rifle when you can just get a 10/22 or a Marlin? I know they CAN be accurate...in Olympic running target, guys shoot targets the size of pencil erasers at 25 feet with the things. But it's a dollars-to-benefits deal. Unless you absolutely have to, why bother?


----------



## natemil373 (Dec 3, 2005)

Are you talking .22LR or .22 magnum? A .22LR will not go 2000fps, the standard velocity is 1100-1200fps and the fastest loads with lighter bullets are only going 1700-1800fps. If your .22LR is going 2000fps your chronogragh is broken.


----------



## barneybwi (Jan 2, 2006)

You got a fine air rifle, at most likely a decent price. I'm not sure what Dave's problem with it is, but don't let it bother you. I've got a safe full of rifles and shotguns but my go to and only option for pest squirrels in town is my RWS 48 in .177, neighbors don't hear a thing. It also is legal in hunting season, and no .22 on earth w/o a silencer can drop a limit of squirrels from a stand of walnuts or oaks w/o scattering the rest at every shot. Mine is scoped with an older 2-7 Weaver, and shots at 50 yards or better through the head are practically chipshots. It'll reach farther, but if I can sit next to a trunk, and drop my limit without getting up, then leave in an hour... it's all gravy from there.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

*sighs*


----------



## MarineCorps (Dec 25, 2005)

Sounds like one OVERKILL PELLETGUN! Get a $20 one after this one breaks, it will do about everything a pelletgun can. DAISY! my little friend.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

ahhhhhhhh, air rifles.....................if I could only be 8 years old again. I miss those days, I think I put more robins/blackbirds/sparrows/pigeons/squirrels/doves on the ground than I could ever count. BUT, don't shoot some of those birds these days, I think you'd get in trouble.


----------



## SG552 (Dec 19, 2005)

I was always a BIG fan of the Daisy Powerline 880. I don't know much of the newer ones but a couple I had a few years back had the metal pump lever and action. I've noticed now they are plastic so I dunno. But all my buddy's was jealous when they seen me coming with the Daisy and it's big diamond on the stock. These we're some great pellet rifles in the day as far as accuracy and power. I wish I had another that is cast with the metal to be honest. I think they shot a pellet at 750 fps or something like that and it didn't take you and 3 friends to pump er' up. Not to shabby for a $40.00 airgun.


----------



## skater1146 (Jan 19, 2006)

SG552 said:


> I was always a BIG fan of the Daisy Powerline 880. I don't know much of the newer ones but a couple I had a few years back had the metal pump lever and action. I've noticed now they are plastic so I dunno. But all my buddy's was jealous when they seen me coming with the Daisy and it's big diamond on the stock. These we're some great pellet rifles in the day as far as accuracy and power. I wish I had another that is cast with the metal to be honest. I think they shot a pellet at 750 fps or something like that and it didn't take you and 3 friends to pump er' up. Not to shabby for a $40.00 airgun.


yeah ive got a new one of those, my first gun ever, i like it...its all plastic, which sucks. ive killed a few birds with it in my backyard, but no squirrels, ive been within 15ft, and pumped 8 times, and it just scared him. it was 40 bucks, well worth it.


----------

